# Annuaire inversé pour téléphone portable



## Galatée (18 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour, vous toutes et tous !

Pour mon premier sujet, ça va pas être passionnant... En plus, je sais pas trop où poster, alors, je le mets dans le bar, puisque c'est pas un sujet très spécifique (désolée pour les modos si c'est pas au bon endroit...).

Je vous raconte l'histoire : il y a deux jours, j'ai trouvé un post-it dans ma boîte aux lettres avec marqué "tu peux me joindre au 06********" et rien d'autre, pas de signature ni rien.
Comme on (j'habite avec mon copain, dont le nom est sur la boîte aux lettres) avait trouvé le même jour le post-it d'un ami qui nous disait que son téléphone était cassé (entre autres), on a pensé que c'était lui. Mon ami a donc rappelé, et est tombé sur un gros con qui s'est foutu de sa gueule, et qui lui a dit habiter dans le midi. Il a donc cru que notre ami nous avait laissé un numéro de tèl et avait fait une erreur dans le numéro, mais après vérification ce n'est pas le cas.
On habite à Orléans, le post-it était dans notre boîte aux lettres, et le gars qu'il a eu lui a dit habiter dans le midi : ça semble un peu foireux tout ça, et je commence à me dire que ce post-it était peut-être pour moi, et que du coup un gars un peu bizarre sait où j'habite etc etc, et j'avoue que ça me fait un peu flipper.

Donc je cherche un annuaire inversé pour numéro de téléphone portable, qui me dirait le nom de cet empaffé d'après son numéro : quelqu'un en connaît-il un, par hasard ?

Merci les gens !


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Janvier 2006)

Tu as ça où ça par exemple.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2006)

Dans le midi ? ah mais c'est stook !


----------



## bens (18 Janvier 2006)

tu devrais demander à Patochman, là... p'têt qu'il saura...  

trève de plaisanterie... je ne pense pas que ça existe mais ce que tu déjà faire c'est savoir quel opérateur c'est... ça sera déjà un début de piste...


----------



## reineman (18 Janvier 2006)

c'est peut etre Jig-saw, le mec qui a inspiré le film 'saw'...je sais qu'il traine ses basques sur orléans..


----------



## Galatée (18 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Tu as ça où ça par exemple.



Merci, j'avais déjà essayé, ça donne :



> La base de donnée CTQUI ne contient pas ce numéro de téléphone



et



> Désolé, mais il n?y a pas d?abonné correspondant exactement au numéro introduit



Crotte de bique !
Sinon, je sais que c'est un numéro SFR parce que ça commence par 0619. C'est déjà ça mais ça m'avance pas à grand-chose !!
Le truc qui m'inquiète, c'est que cette personne ne peut pas être dans le Midi puisqu'on l'a appelé le jour où il a déposé le numéro dans notre boîte aux lettres, et si il sait où j'habite alors qu'il n'a pas mon numéro, c'est sûrement qu'il m'a suivie, et ça je trouve ça un peu flippant (si il avait demandé mon adresse à quelqu'un qui me connaît, il aurait pu demander mon numéro !).

AU SECOURS SUPERMOQUETTE !!!!! (ET LES AUTRES AUSSI !!!)

   

Merci quand même pour vos réponses...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2006)

Ça peut pas être moi je crèche à 150 bornes d'Orléans ! peut-être Taho! avec toutes les AES qu'il fait il peut être dans le coin ?


----------



## geoffrey (18 Janvier 2006)

Enfin bon, y'a une autre possibilité (genre vous etes tous naif ou quoi )

Ce post-it était destiné à ton copain, genre le téléphone d'une bonne copine  . Ton copain, malin sur ce coup la, te fait le coup du je vais appeler, fait semblant d'appeler, et après te baratine une histoire sans queue ni tete (celle du type relou qui habitait dans le midi) en pensant que comme ca, tu oublieras l'histoire.

Enfin personnellement, j'aurais pensé à ca tout de suite...  

PS : si j'étais toi, j'irais cherché les cheveux dans le lit, enfin je dis ca, c'est comme si j'étais déjà dehors hein...


----------



## Warflo (18 Janvier 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Enfin personnellement, j'aurais pensé à ca tout de suite...


Toi t'es parano.


----------



## Stargazer (18 Janvier 2006)

Ah toi aussi !


----------



## geoffrey (18 Janvier 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Toi t'es parano.



Dans l'absolu pas trop  mais bon, je me suis mis 5 secondes à la place du copain


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> c'est peut etre Jig-saw, le mec qui a inspiré le film 'saw'...je sais qu'il traine ses basques sur orléans..



m'étonne pas qu'il s'y connaisse en psychopathe lui tiens...


----------



## Dory (18 Janvier 2006)

> Crotte de bique !
> Sinon, je sais que c'est un numéro SFR parce que ça commence par 0619. C'est déjà ça mais ça m'avance pas à grand-chose !!


Et en demandant à ton opérateur?....
Et si tu laissais tomber tout ça..peut être que c'est une erreur .
Si l'appel t'était destiné ..il t'aurait rappelée depuis longtemps surtout si tu as une voix suave sur ton répondeur...


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2006)

Bizarre, ces coups de fils anonymes! :mouais:


----------



## Dory (18 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre, ces coups de fils anonymes! :mouais:


Peut être que c'est le même....


----------



## geoffrey (18 Janvier 2006)

Et ma théorie, personne n'est d'accord avec moi ?


----------



## Patamach (18 Janvier 2006)

J'ai l'impression que c'est ton ami qui a perdu son telephone qui vous a effectivement laissé son nouveau numéro sur le post it mais comme c'est un nouveau numéro il a du se tromper en le recopiant.

Essaye d'avoir son nouveau numéro par un ami commun et voit si ils se ressemblent ...


----------



## Galatée (18 Janvier 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Enfin bon, y'a une autre possibilité (genre vous etes tous naif ou quoi )
> 
> Ce post-it était destiné à ton copain, genre le téléphone d'une bonne copine  . Ton copain, malin sur ce coup la, te fait le coup du je vais appeler, fait semblant d'appeler, et après te baratine une histoire sans queue ni tete (celle du type relou qui habitait dans le midi) en pensant que comme ca, tu oublieras l'histoire.
> 
> ...



Ca ne peut pas être ça, quand il a appelé il m'a dit qu'il avait eu un gars dans le midi, et rien de plus, et on s'est dit que c'était une erreur.
Moi j'avais déjà oublié ce post-it, c'est lui qui m'en a reparlé aujourd'hui... Ca aurait été une "bonne copine" il ne m'en aurait pas reparlé, non ?


----------



## Stargazer (18 Janvier 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Et ma théorie, personne n'est d'accord avec moi ?




Mais si !


----------



## Stargazer (18 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne peut pas être ça, quand il a appelé il m'a dit qu'il avait eu un gars dans le midi, et rien de plus, et on s'est dit que c'était une erreur.
> Moi j'avais déjà oublié ce post-it, c'est lui qui m'en a reparlé aujourd'hui... Ca aurait été une "bonne copine" il ne m'en aurait pas reparlé, non ?




Oui ou alors il s'est dit que t'avais laissé le post-it sans le prendre exprès dans la boîte pour voir si il allait t'en parler ..


----------



## Galatée (18 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression que c'est ton ami qui a perdu son telephone qui vous a effectivement laissé son nouveau numéro sur le post it mais comme c'est un nouveau numéro il a du se tromper en le recopiant.
> Essaye d'avoir son nouveau numéro par un ami commun et voit si ils se ressemblent ...



Non, ce n'est pas lui, je l'ai vu aujourd'hui et je lui ai demandé...

Mais vous êtes tous très gentils de me rassurer, j'ai moins peur (sauf geoffrey qui me dit que je suis cocu !). Enfin, j'ai pas peur, mais ça me turlupinait un peu...

:hein: :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'avais déjà oublié ce post-it, c'est lui qui m'en a reparlé aujourd'hui... Ca aurait été une "bonne copine" il ne m'en aurait pas reparlé, non ?


Technique éculée de la _mise en confiance_ : tu crois que ça le travaille  et lui file le job.


----------



## Warflo (18 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Non, ce n'est pas lui, je l'ai vu aujourd'hui et je lui ai demandé...


Parce que tu crois qu'il va te dire qu'il te trompe? :mouais:


----------



## Dory (18 Janvier 2006)

> que je suis cocu !).


Mais non ....c'est beau l'amour.


----------



## geoffrey (18 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne peut pas être ça, quand il a appelé il m'a dit qu'il avait eu un gars dans le midi, et rien de plus, et on s'est dit que c'était une erreur.
> Moi j'avais déjà oublié ce post-it, c'est lui qui m'en a reparlé aujourd'hui... Ca aurait été une "bonne copine" il ne m'en aurait pas reparlé, non ?



Il est vraiment balèze la   (je plaisante)

Effectivement vu sous cet angle...

Donc tu t'inquiètais pas de savoir que quelqu'un aurait pu te suivre avant que ton copain reparle du post-it ?

Autrement, y'a encore la thèse de l'admirateur secret, mais il est pas tres romantique pour son mot


----------



## Patamach (18 Janvier 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu crois qu'il va te dire qu'il te trompe? :mouais:



mais non tu confonds. Là elle parlait de son ami "au portable perdu"


----------



## Galatée (18 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui ou alors il s'est dit que t'avais laissé le post-it sans le prendre exprès dans la boîte pour voir si il allait t'en parler ..


Ce n'est pas moi qui ai trouvé le post-it mais lui.



			
				Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu crois qu'il va te dire qu'il te trompe? :mouais:


Bon je ne parlais pas de mon copain, je répondais à Patamach qui me parlait d'un ami :


			
				Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Patamach a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Même de cet ami-là :


			
				Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Comme on avait trouvé le même jour le post-it d'un ami qui nous disait que son téléphone était cassé (entre autres), on a pensé que c'était lui.



Bon, en même temps, je sais, faut suivre...:rose: 

edit : grillée par Patamach, c'est long de faire toutes ces manips pour citer les uns et les autres... Au moins, y en a un qui suit !


----------



## Hippocampe (18 Janvier 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Enfin bon, y'a une autre possibilité (genre vous etes tous naif ou quoi )
> 
> Ce post-it était destiné à ton copain, genre le téléphone d'une bonne copine  . Ton copain, malin sur ce coup la, te fait le coup du je vais appeler, fait semblant d'appeler, et après te baratine une histoire sans queue ni tete (celle du type relou qui habitait dans le midi) en pensant que comme ca, tu oublieras l'histoire.
> 
> ...



hé hé   

Non sans blagues, et comme le fait remarquer WebOlivier, c'est bizarre...

Récemment, j'ai reçu sur mon portable plusieurs coups de fil d'une femme, me disant qu'elle appelait d'Algérie...  
Ok je lui réponds qu'elle a fait erreur... elle rappelle 2/3 fois, je lui redis la même chose, pour finalement apprendre qu'elle veut entrer en contact avec moi !!! Uh ? Quoi ? :mouais: Et que quoi... hein... tu veux me donner TON numero pour que JE te rappelle !!! :rateau:... :mouais: 

Bon histoire de m'en débarasser, j'ai dis ok, faisant "hun hun hun", histoire qu'elle croit que je notais son n°... 

Pourvu qu'elle me rappelle pas.


----------



## Warflo (18 Janvier 2006)

Moi c'est pas pareil, mais sur skype, j'était fréquemment dérangé par des "jeune marocains", qui me parlait, voulait mon msn...


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Récemment, j'ai reçu sur mon portable plusieurs coups de fil d'une femme, me disant qu'elle appelait d'Algérie...
> Ok je lui réponds qu'elle a fait erreur... elle rappelle 2/3 fois, je lui redis la même chose, pour finalement apprendre qu'elle veut entrer en contact avec moi !!! Uh ? Quoi ? :mouais: Et que quoi... hein... tu veux me donner TON numero pour que JE te rappelle !!! :rateau:... :mouais:



Tiens, moi j'ai eu une fois une «grande brune», blablabla, qui prétendait avoir eu mon numéro par une de ses copines. :mouais: Que si je voulais la rencontrer... :mouais: 

Une blague. :mouais: 

Son numéro était masqué. 

Galat?... :hein:


----------



## chandler_jf (18 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, moi j'ai eu une fois une «grande brune», blablabla, qui prétendait avoir eu mon numéro par une de ses copines. :mouais: Que si je voulais la rencontrer... :mouais:
> 
> Une blague. :mouais:
> 
> ...



Faut dire qu'avec le tas de photos dont tu ne savais que faire (je retrouve plus le post) et le dernier autoportrait .... c'est forcement des choses qui arrivent.  

Plus sérieusement les annuaires de facto de tel portable ça n'existe pas ... alors les annuaires à la manière de ce que l'on fait à Thérèse ... c'est encore plus rare


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire qu'avec le tas de photos dont tu ne savais que faire (je retrouve plus le post)



Quelle mémoire.


----------



## chandler_jf (18 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Quelle mémoire.



... je fais pas que des conneries  
D'ailleurs le montage est fini ???  On pourra voir ça dans 15 jours


----------



## Galatée (18 Janvier 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est pas pareil, mais sur skype, j'était fréquemment dérangé par des "jeune marocains", qui me parlait, voulait mon msn...



Oui, moi aussi, un jeune coiffeur marocain qui voulait "juste parler", trop lourd.
Après je me suis rendue compte que quand tu es en mode "Skype me", tout le monde peut voir ta photo...


----------



## Galatée (18 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre, ces coups de fils anonymes! :mouais:



Je crois, si j'ai bien compris, qu'il s'appelle Luigi, et qu'il veut t'expliquer pour la main-d'oeuvre de demain ("ti spiego per la mano d'opera domani").
T'es ouvrier ?


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Je crois, si j'ai bien compris, qu'il s'appelle Luigi, et qu'il veut t'expliquer pour la main-d'oeuvre de demain ("ti spiego per la mano d'opera domani").
> T'es ouvrier ?



Non, et je m'appelle pas Manolo. :mouais:  

Chandler: oui oui.


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Janvier 2006)

J'ai trouvé ça et aussi ça. Peut-être que ça t'aidera cette fois.


----------



## reineman (18 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Oui, moi aussi, un jeune coiffeur marocain qui voulait "juste parler", trop lourd.
> Après je me suis rendue compte que quand tu es en mode "Skype me", tout le monde peut voir ta photo...


Oh l'autre!..comment elle se la pete!....
hey ginette!...c'est moi le petit mot dans la boite aux lettres...
Bon, je t'en dirais davantage plus tard..je dois y aller...j'ai le portrait dédicaçé de francis heaulmes qui etait punaisé au dessus de mon lit, qui vient juste de se décrocher.j'voudrais pas qu'il s'abime....
je re.....


----------



## Galatée (18 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé ça et aussi ça. Peut-être que ça t'aidera cette fois.



Merci beaucoup, mais toujours pas... Mais je vais te bouler pour ta gentillesse (j'ai (1) maintenant, ça compte plus pour du beurre hein ?) !

 :love:  :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup, mais toujours pas... Mais je vais te bouler pour ta gentillesse (j'ai (1) maintenant, ça compte plus pour du beurre hein ?) !
> 
> :love:  :love:



C'est le geste qui compte.   

Navré de n'avoir pu t'aider.  :rose:


----------



## jahrom (18 Janvier 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Enfin bon, y'a une autre possibilité (genre vous etes tous naif ou quoi )
> 
> Ce post-it était destiné à ton copain, genre le téléphone d'une bonne copine  . Ton copain, malin sur ce coup la, te fait le coup du je vais appeler, fait semblant d'appeler, et après te baratine une histoire sans queue ni tete (celle du type relou qui habitait dans le midi) en pensant que comme ca, tu oublieras l'histoire.
> 
> ...




Merci.


----------



## Stargazer (18 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas moi qui ai trouvé le post-it mais lui.



Oui mais il aurait pu penser que tu l'avais trouvé avant et que tu l'avais laissé pour voir sa réaction ... Si c'est une "bonne copine" faut jamais être trop prudent !


----------



## rezba (18 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Merci.


 Jahrom aussi il cherche les cheveux dans le lit, pour être sûr que sa copine n'a pas d'amant.
Il a toujours pas compris que l'amant en question n'avait pas de cheveux.


----------



## jahrom (18 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Jahrom aussi il cherche les cheveux dans le lit, pour être sûr que sa copine n'a pas d'amant.
> Il a toujours pas compris que l'amant en question n'avait pas de cheveux.



Mon cher Rezba,

Le merci que tu cites si bien, était plus pour ce superbe échapatoir qui peut s'adapter à bien des situations...
Bien que pour ma part, étant un homme fidèle, ça va sans dire, je n'en ai pas besoin. Mais j'aide parfois mes amis... 

Quand a ma femme, avec le nombre d'heure qu'elle passe à faire le ménage, elle peut bien s'envoyer en l'air avec Monsieur Propre, de temps en temps...


----------



## reineman (18 Janvier 2006)

...si il savait..
enfin j'peux rien dire...apres, ca fait des sales réputations aux gens et c'est pas mon genre de potiner.


----------



## chandler_jf (18 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> elle peut bien s'envoyer en l'air avec *Monsieur Propre*


 
... je pense pas qu'il soit intéressé ...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2006)

Un fantasme ne se potine pas, il se bine.


----------



## rezba (18 Janvier 2006)

Quasiment que des béotiens, dans le coin. 
C'est vrai qu'elle fait bien le ménage.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2006)

Faut dégraisser l'ego pour pouvoir bleuiser.


----------



## reineman (18 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Faut dégraisser l'ego pour pouvoir bleuiser.


arrete de délirer..tu vas encore faire une flaqouze.


----------



## geoffrey (20 Janvier 2006)

ralala lala


----------

